
AnyGrids – JavaScript tool for visualizing any business data - albertka
https://anygrids.com/
======
MaxBarraclough
As the page doesn't make the licence immediately clear: this is not Free
software.

From the licence text on GitHub [0]:

> 1.1 AnyGrids is provided free of charge and may be used by you for any legal
> purpose. Despite no charge for the product, there are a number of conditions
> for using this tool.

> 1.2 Your data file should not exceed 1MB.

[0]
[https://github.com/AnyGrids/AnyGrids/blob/master/LICENSE.md](https://github.com/AnyGrids/AnyGrids/blob/master/LICENSE.md)

~~~
albertka
Thanks so much for the comment! I removed it (1.2) from the license.

~~~
MaxBarraclough
That's a step in the right direction, but it's still not Free software.
Section 2.3 clearly breaches Freedom 1. [0]

If you're serious about this project and want it to be adopted by Free / Open
Source software projects, you should use a standard Free and Open Source
software licence like the GPL or the MIT licence. It's a bad idea to roll your
own non-standard licence, even if its terms are reasonable, and even if it
meets the requirements for qualifying as a Free Software licence and an Open
Source licence. [1] [2] [3]

[0] [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-
sw.en.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.en.html)

[1] [https://ben.balter.com/2016/08/01/why-you-shouldnt-write-
you...](https://ben.balter.com/2016/08/01/why-you-shouldnt-write-your-own-
open-source-license/)

[2] [https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-
list.html](https://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html)

[3]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20110428141712/http://opensource...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110428141712/http://opensource.org/licenses/alphabetical)

------
taggenblu
What benefits does AnyGrids give over existing, feature-rich, table libraries?

Notably (in order of populairty) * Handsontable, handsontable.com * SlickGrid
* Clusterize.js * ui-grid , ui-grid.info * DataTables, datatables.net * ng-
table, ng-table.com * jqGrid * FancyGrid * BackGrid.js, backgridjs.com *
Recline.js * ag-grid, ag-grid.com

~~~
albertka
Thank you for your comment. I will write a review article comparing these
libraries and my project.

------
albertka
AnyGrids is a free JavaScript grid library with charts integration. It has
features: paging, sorting, total row, child rows, integration with charts
(custom bar, linear, pie sparklines)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
I take it you're associated with the project then? What's your role?

~~~
albertka
Yes i'm a developer

